# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  принтер печатает пустую страницу

## slavin68

Принтер (на самом деле МФУ M1132MFP) не печатает, просто прогоняет бумагу, и никаких ошибок не выдаёт. Заменил картридж на новый - такой же результат. В чём может быть дело? Что стоит заменить/почистить/проверить?  Заранее спасибо!

    Всем спасибо! Проблему решил :)

----------


## bj0ker

Все до банальности просто, сначала проверь контакты которые идут на картридж а потом посмотри печку.

----------

